# I CANT FIGURE OUT THIS PROBLEM??



## darko454 (Sep 9, 2010)

i am have a very erratic idle problems. i have replaced the mas sensor,evap solenoid cleaned the throttle, did the idle relearn, replaced most vacuum lines. i scanned it with torque app these are the results


----------

